# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  تغيير رشته براي كنكور رياضي

## Newsha

سلام خدمت دوستان...
من فارغ التحصيل رشته تجربي هستم و تصميم دارم سال بعد براي رشته معماري دانشگاه ازاد كنكور رياضي بدم، ميخواستم بدونم با توجه به ادغام كنكور ازاد و سراسري بايد براي شركت تو كنكور رياضي و قبول شدن، تغيير رشته بدم؟

----------


## Ro.Architect

*درود

با ادغام کنکور سراسری و آزاد شما با شرکت در آزمون سراسری سازمان سنجش متناسب با رتبه ی کسب شده قادر خواهید بود بجز 100 انتخاب رشته ی دولتی کارت علاقه مندی رشته محل های آزاد دریافت کنید و 4 رشته محل آزاد نیز جزء رشته های درخواستی ارائه بدهید.

متاسفانه چون امسال اولین سال ادغام است اطلاعاتی درباره ی چگونگی پذیرش ها داده نشده.

طبق آیین نامه ای که پارسال تصویب شد شما بدون توجه به دیپلم خود میتوانید در یکی از گروه های آزمایشی نظری شرکت کنید.

ولی تغییر رشته و اخذ دیپلم در رشته ی امتحانی فقط در تاثیر معدل کاربرد خواهد داشت.*

----------


## Ro.Architect

*دفترچه ی راهنمای شرکت و ثبت نام در ازمون سراسری سال 1392* 



*صفحه ی 15*

----------


## MohoMo

به راحتی میتونی این کار رو بکنی ، مثل خودم  :Y (572): .........

----------

